
Web App Autopsy - dawie
http://particletree.com/features/web-app-autopsy/
======
dawie
Not sure why they call it an Autopsy. That suggests that something is dead...

~~~
nostrademons
Unless you're on Heroes or House...

------
litepost
This was one of (at least!) 2 good talks on web apps at SXSW, both of which
have online sources I've put previously on ycnews:

\- <http://www.carsonified.com/sxsw.pdf> \-
<http://particletree.com/sxsw/autopsy.zip>

